# how many cichilds can be keeped in 35 gallons?



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello!
I am getting a new 35 gallon set up..and wanted to know if I can keep african cichlids in it..if so how many and what type? 
Thanks!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It depends on what type of Africans you want to keep. Lake Malawi chiclids are more colourful and mostly mouthbrooders. You will need lots of rockwork to provide security and hiding places.Your 35 should accomodate about 6 to 8 Malawi chiclids.
Tanganika fish are less colourfull and tend to be substrate spawners. These can become territorial during spawning and your tank could possibly house two or three pairs.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I have to agree with moon. However, there are some colony breeders like shelldwellers that you could keep more of. However, you should really go for lots of hiding spaces.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

well I was thinking of the Mara Rock..But not to sure yet...just wanted to know what you guys think...I know i'll need alot of rock for them to hide and also sand ..not gravel right?
Thanks...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I've always used sand in my African tanks. And I usually put plastic light diffusion grating (the stuff they use to cover flourescent light panels) under all of the rockwork to distribute the weight and absorb potential crashes.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Great thanks for the infor...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Some people use syrofoam under the rocks in case they fall and crack the glass. I don't and had no problems with rocks falling.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Syrofoam?? really I never knew you could use that in a aquarium!wouldnt that be harmful to the fish?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm.... I dont know. O_O Good question.

I do know that some people use the foam to mold backings.. Its usually sealed. It -should- be okay.. but i honestly have no idea


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I did ask that question and was told that it was safe. I have not tried it. So don't my word for it.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

well I looked this over on the net and found some sites that said ..yes they use it ..and its safe..others however said they heard that it was not safe..When I do get my ciclids I think i'll use some plastic under the rocks..just to be safe ...


----------

